

An epic Bill Gates e-mail rant (2008) - dsr12
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2008/06/24/full-text-an-epic-bill-gates-e-mail-rant/

======
hannibal5
If there is one man that deserves to go trough all that hell, it's Bill Gates.

